# White Light/White Heat Russian



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

With a hankering for a coffee - but it also being Friday and seeming wrong to not imbibe something alcoholic - I set about crafting something with both.

The result is what I've dubbed the 'White Light/White Heat Russian' because it's basically a white Russian and Lou Reed was singing to me as I made it.

100ml Mars Milkshake

50ml Espresso (Coffee Real Holy Moly blend in this case)

50ml Vodka

Serve over ice.

Boom.


----------

